# New reptile shed- finally finished-Pic heavy



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi all, I've finally moved the last snake into my new reptile shed, It's been a long haul- started the project in july, It's cost a lot, it's taken a long time but i'm really pleased- it's exactly how i had hoped it would be and the good news is I have stocked only half of the vivs I have! 
The shed is 14x8ft, we clad the inside with an air gap, breatable membrane, 75mm celotex, taped all joints,lined with insulation foil wrap then finished with ply and paint. The electrics are sets of 4 sockets for each pair of vivs so each viv potenially has a socket for light, led, basking and mats, each socket is wired to a switch so i can turn all the lights on at the same time,etc. 





i have shelves at the end for mantids and live foods, 


All vivs are bioactive, Inca's colours are glowing under the arcadia jungle dawn, she also has a 2% uv light.




This is Munchkin my phelsuma quad quad, he has a 24" high,18" exoterra and is really enjoying it, he's so much more confident than when he was in his temporay house, he's got lots of cork tubes to scamper down, live plants, uv,led, he's doing really well. 



Munckin's viv 

Mosse, a giant day gecko is looking better now, again, jungle dawns for plants, lots of climbing areas and hiding areas, his colour has really improved. 





This is for some leucs hopefully,3ft long and 2ft high, i'm letting the springtails increase and the plants establish- nothing to do with being broke after this project ! :2thumb:

Big 3ft tall viv is empty at the moment, 

Snakes section, just my brb and my salmon boa, the two vivs at the bottom are so low i dont think i'll use them as it's difficult to clean and see, bit of a mistake, better served as storage i think, top exoterra 3ft empty waiting for pygmy chams or grass lizards.

Pinky- clearly named because she's pink, in her new viv. 


Hope you enjoy looking and thanks to all that i have asked for help and advice. . :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Poppet28 (Jul 27, 2015)

Absolutely stunning, I love it ***128513;


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Very impressive reptile room. Great natural vivs. It is inspiring work.

Well done, I hope newcomers to the hobby take a leaf out of your book.


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow...can I move into it??:lol2:


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

demon3000 said:


> Wow...can I move into it??:lol2:


Ha- I thought that too- our house has no insulation:eek4: , the shed and the reps are now super cozy-warmest place around here--we just freeze! :2thumb:


----------



## nolan1977 (Nov 2, 2013)

how much did the electrics cost you? Planning on turning my outbuilding into a rep room as well


----------

